# List of Theaters Showing the Hobbit in HFR 3D, IMAX 3D, IMAX, Dolby Atmos



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Attached is the current list courtesy of theonering.net. :T


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks for the listing.


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Seats reserved for Silver City Toronto on Monday, HFR and Dolby Atmos... can't wait! I'm really excited to see this movie, and to try out 2 new technologies at once, it might even be a little too overwhelming!


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Owen Bartley said:


> Seats reserved for Silver City Toronto on Monday, HFR and Dolby Atmos... can't wait! I'm really excited to see this movie, and to try out 2 new technologies at once, it might even be a little too overwhelming!


Great. Let us know your impressions!


----------



## sdurani (Oct 28, 2010)

Dolby expands the list of theatres with Atmos: 

http://www.dolby.com/us/en/professi...m_source=dcinematoday&utm_content=atmos-intro


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

tripplej said:


> Great. Let us know your impressions!


I will, tripplej. 4 hours till showtime. I think I'm looking forward to this more than any movie in quite a long time. I've always loved The Hobbit (we used to listen to the book on tape as kids all the time) and having it released with 2 new technologies is icing on the cake. I'm more looking forward to Atmos than HFR, but as a whole package it has the potential to be amazing.

I'll let you know what I think tomorrow.

_Edit:_ Posted my thoughts here, to avoid repetition.


----------

